

Chrome Crosses Midway Point To Capture Firefox - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/5894/products/chrome-crosses-midway-point-to-capture-firefox

======
celticjames
Articles that compare the market share of free products are always a bit
weird. If you are selling something, you naturally want it to sell best. But
for a free product (free as in free speech) the main concern is giving users
choice. There mere existence of choice changes the game. Debates about the
most installs miss the point.

------
AaronM
What I don't understand, is why the author says the Firefox is loosing share?
It looks like they have remained at about 20% for some time now.

------
bonch
What an odd headline. I guess "Chrome Finally Gets 50% Of What Firefox Has"
doesn't make Chrome look good enough. The stats show that Firefox still has
about 20% share, while Chrome only has about 10%. While there is a downward
trend for Firefox right now, that's also attributable to Firefox 4 not being
available yet.

This headline seems like the author's conclusion getting pushed on the reader.
There's no telling whether or not Chrome will capture Firefox at all, because
anything can happen in the future. Perhaps Firefox 4 will be great; perhaps
Chrome marketshare will flatten out; perhaps IE9 will be a huge success that
draws users from all the other browsers.

~~~
thezilch
I think it is a good conclusion. I certainly will be pushing all friends,
family, and otherwise towards Chrome. There's no sign their model will go awry
-- they are already ahead, in my eyes.

There are just too many great features, for grandma AND developers, that I
can't pass up the simplicity of a single platform. There's absolutely no
reason my non-technical consults should have to bother with upgrading their
browser, hacking their extensions, and dealing with performance issues.

Chrome's ecosystem is headed in the right direction, and it is owning up to a
lot of its faults and addressing said faults in droves. There's a lot to be
said for Chrome's _rate_ of success, when predicting the future.

Firefox 3.5 and 3.6, both fairly significant releases, barely touch the
charts, with respect to Chrome. FF 4.0 is going to be great, so I don't expect
many to leave the platform, and I think it's fair to expect Chrome to be its
equal.

IE9 is also shaping up to be a good platform -- better than 7 or 8 hoped to
be. It too will probably capture a lion's share of its zealots and the Windows
platform, but there is no reasonable justification for the tech savvy to
continue pushing others onto more stable and paced browsers. IE team still
need a bigger fire under their seats, and we'll hopefully see a worthy
opponent for a three-pronged, browser shootout.

------
innes
_Chrome way past 33% landmark in victory over Firefox metric_

